# 2010 World Casting Tournament...



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm wondering why I haven't heard more BUZZ on this board about next year's big Tournament. We (US Casters) will have a chance to see how our top guys match up with the top guys around the world. It will be interesting to see how they do over here in our conditions.

I'm not sure how teams will be picked but hopefully we will have some type of trials next year.. That way us wannabe's can have a goal to work towards..


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Just back from having a beer with Tommy Farmer :beer: and he has some flyers to distribute so things might start buzzing within the next few weeks !!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't know the big guys drank beer...


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*tournament*

Holding any type of tryouts would be very difficult due to cost that wolud be required to get to and paying for a place to stay at such an event. It's a long way from Texas to the E coast and vise versa. 
US team members will be picked by 2009 - 2010 recorded distances cast in tournaments. Consistency will be part of the selection process. US Teams will be in place by June 1, 2010. Top caster will be invited. 
This is not a SCUSA or SFCCI tournament but both club will help anyway they can. This tournament is put together by Jerry Valentine and Big Lou McEarchern of Texas. I have been ask to help and I am very happy to do so. Big Lou held a world casting event in Texas in the past that was a hugh success. This one will be the same. 
I have been ask to pick the US teams. I will form a knowledgeable commitee of casters and together we will select the two US 4 man teams with one or two alternates. 
I have talked with Carlos [president SFCCI] and together we will purpose to our club members that SCUSA and SFCCI hold a joint Texas OPEN tournament the weekend prior to the Texas World Shootout. This will be a great tournament for everyone that plans to make the trip. There is some great fishing in this area so you won't be bored between tournaments.
I have taken part in two tournaments in C.B and must say I have never seen a community as proud and commited to hosting an event as the people of Crystal Beach Texas. Lets all show our support for this great event and to the people of Northeast Texas.
A discussion board will be inplace on the Breakaway USA web site by September 1,2009 with all the rules, places to stay and answers to any and all questions.
Thank you
Bob S
Thanks to P&S for allowing us to post information on this board.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the great information Bob..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If I start practicing now, I might be able to carry the bags for the alternate(s).opcorn:

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Robert, If we practice as much as possible and let the numbers do the talking.. they can't turn their backs on the New Casting Duo 2009-2010 Ebony&Ivory..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If they had a handi cap, I would be ready for it this year!! Ever watch "Pinks"? I want 10 rod lengths and "juice" (throwing 150 on .28) and you have to lose the transbrake (pull your mags out of the reel) LMAO!!!!

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Lmao!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Led said:


> Just back from having a beer with Tommy Farmer :beer: and he has some flyers to distribute so things might start buzzing within the next few weeks !!


I spent a couple of months in the UK on a power plant project a few years back... (1997) 

Great people, fantastic pubs with good food and great beer.

:beer: :beer:


Tell Tommy to have a pint for me, will ya Andy...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I think we have enough new talent that if they work really hard they might give the "OG's" a run for their money.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Any news on the dates yet ?


----------

